
Please support high-density housing in Mountain View next week - kevinburke
https://github.com/kevinburke/public-comments/blob/master/north-bayshore-mountain-view/2017-06-19-mountain-view-explainer.md?hn
======
DrScump

      The Environmental Planning Commission is meeting Wednesday June 21, 7pm, at 500 Castro Street. 
    

Here's an experiment: drive from the (yes, it's misnamed) Shoreline
Amphitheater to the meeting, leaving at 5 PM.

It's a mere 3 miles.

See how long it takes you with just the current state of traffic. Then, try to
imagine evacuating the entire region on short notice (for example, it's all a
flood zone). There are only 2 routes to get to the other side of 101.

